

What happens to the YC applications after rejected? - eusman

Is there any change they are sold to 3rd parties?
======
palish
They're given to your closest competitors. Haven't you heard of Competitor
Day? You'd better keep your idea to yourself.

------
staunch
If you think ideas can be sold I'd be happy to sell you some great ones at
very reasonable prices.

~~~
Alex3917
"I lose money every time I have a new idea, but I make it up in aggregate."

------
brett
I'm going with definitely no.

edit - From the app itself:

 _We don't make any formal promise about secrecy, but we don't plan to let
anyone outside Y Combinator see these applications, including other startups
we fund._

~~~
pg
right

------
altano
Well in the case of my application, the submitter of that application, namely
me, went on to live a meaningless existence.

~~~
rms
Welcome to the real world?

------
ivankirigin
I thought this was going to be a thread about what people do to continue their
StartUp after they are rejected. It could have been an inspirational story
about striving through rejection and building something good.

Sigh

~~~
palish
I agree. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=45619> :)

------
limeade
Don't go mistaking paradise for that home across the road!

